# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  هل تعرف من هو الشيخ أحمد جودة ؟

## أبو محمد حمادة سالم

هل تعرف من هو الشيخ أحمد جودة ؟ 
*سيرةُ الشيخِ ومعلوماتٌ عنْ حياتِهِ* 

*نَسَبُهُ وكُنْيَتَهُ :*
*هو شيخُنَا الحبيبُ / أحمد بن جودة بن السيد بن محمد بن سالم* *أبو عبد الرحمن* *حفظه الله تعالى .* 
*مولده :*
*وُلِدَ الشيخُ في التاسعِ والعشرينَ من شهرِ يناير سنةَ ألفٍ وتسعمائة وثمانٍ وستينَ (29 / 1 / 1968 م ) بمدينة السنبلاوين بمحافظة الدقهلية بمصر .* 
*دِرَاسَتُهُ ومُؤَهِّلاتِهِ** :*
*التحق الشيخُ بالأزهرِ الشريفِ , وكان العاشر على مستوى الجمهورية في الثانويةِ الأزهريةِ "علمي رياضة" , ومع ذلك تركَ الشيخ كليات القمة , والتحق بكلية " أصول الدين " جامعة المنصورة , وكان متفوقاً على أقرانه , فكان ترتيبه " الأول " في السنوات الأربع بتقدير " جيد جداً " , وتخرج في كلية أصول الدين جامعة المنصورة سنة 1991م بتقدير عام " جيد جداً مع مرتبة الشرف " , ثم حصل على درجة "الماجستير" بنفس الكلية بتقدير " امتياز " مع التوصية بطبع الرسالة على نفقة الجامعة " , وكان عنوان الرسالة :* 
*{* *دعوة غير المسلمين إلى الإسلام في البلدان العربية : الواجب والواقع* *}* 
*واختار الشيخ حفظه الله لرسالة الدكتوراه عنوان :* 
*{التفسير التطبيقى للكتاب**المقدس " الأناجيل " دراسة ونقد }* 
*طلبه للعلم :* 
*درس شيخُنَا على الشيخ محمد صفوت نور الدين رحمه الله تعالى والشيخ مصطفى**العدوى والشيخ سيد أبو عمه حفظهما الله تعالى في**مرحلة دراسته الثانوية والجامعية .* 
*ثم سافر الشيخُ إلى المملكة العربية السعودية بعد تخرجه في كلية أصول الدين سنة 1991م .*
*والتقى بكثيرٍ من أهل العلم والفضل هناك وأفاد منهم , إلا أن الشيخَ قد أكثر من ملازمةِ ثلة مباركة من محققي أهل العلم وأفاد منهم جداً , ومن المشايخ* *الذين أكثر الشيخ من ملازمتهم والإفادة منهم :*
*فضيلة الشيخ / عبد الرحمن بن صالح* *المحمود*
*فضيلة الشيخ / عبد الكريم الخضير*
*فضيلة الشيخ / صالح آل الشيخ*
*وفضيلة / الشيخ عبد الله بن غديان*
*ولا يزالُ الشيخُ مواصلاً في طريقِ طلبِ العلمِ وتعلمِهِ والعملِ بِهِ وتعليمِهِ بجِديةٍ ومنهجِيةٍ واجتِهادٍ فيه , وفَّقَهُ الله لما يحبُّ ويرضى .* 
*أخلاقه وعقيدته :*
*والشيخُ حفظه الله تعالى معروفٌ بدماثةِ الخلقِ , وبذلِ النفس , ولينِ الجانبِ , وحسنِ المعشرِ , وبشاشةِ الوجهِ , وشدةِ التواضعِ للصغيرِ والكبيرِ , حتى صارَ مَضْرِبَ المثلِ في ذلك بهذه الأخلاقِ الحسنةِ التي يتحاكى بها كُلُّ من عَرَفَهُ بَلْ من جالسه بَلْ من رآه ولو مرةً واحدةً , فمن جالسَ الشيخَ أحبَّهُ من كلِّ قلبِهِ , إذا رأيتَه ذكرتَ اللهَ تعالى , وإذا جلستَ معَهُ تجده**ذاكراً لله , حافظاً للسانِهِ , قوَّالاً للحقِّ , ناصحا للخلق , حاضرَ البديهةِ , ظاهرَ الحجة , ثاقبَ الفهمِ لدقيقِ المسائلِ وعويصِها ,* *على عقيدةٍ سلفيةٍ نقيةٍ بريئةٍ مِنْ كُلِّ شائبةِ بدعةٍ ,** غيرَ محبٍ للشهرةِ والسمعةِ* *,* *ووالله ما عرفنا المنهجيةَ في طلبِ العلمِ إلا عن طريقِ شيخِنا المباركِ حفظه الله تعالى**, فجزاه الله خيراً وحفظه وبارك فيه وفي عمره ونفع به الإسلام والمسلمين. آمـــين* 
*وبعد فهذه* *نُبْذَةٌ يسيرةٌ* *مُوجَزةٌ عن فضيلةِ الشيخِ , وليسَ منْ رأى كمنْ سمعَ , وليسَ الخبرُ كالمعاينةِ , و**أترك الاسترسال في التعريف بالشيخ لما ستسمعونه وستجدونه إن شاء الله تعالى من علمه وإتقانه لعقيدة السلف الصالح من* *الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم بإحسان**.* 
*وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى , وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .*

----------


## أبو الأزهر السلفي

جزاك الله خيرا ووفق الشيخ لما يحب ويرضى, ونفعنا الله وعامة المسلمين بعلومه ..

----------


## أبو محمد حمادة سالم

اللهم آمين , وإياكم

----------


## أبو محمد حمادة سالم

وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## أبو محمد حمادة سالم

أجو أن ينفع الله إخواني بعلم الشيخ .

----------


## ابو يحيى الحنبلى

أين يقيم الشيخ الآن ؟

وما هى الكتب التى يدرسها ؟

وهل ممكن رقم هاتفه ؟

فأنا قريب من بلده السنبلاوين فلعلى أستفيد منه لأنى لم أسمع به قبل ذلك .

----------


## أبو محمد حمادة سالم

> أين يقيم الشيخ الآن ؟
> 
> وما هى الكتب التى يدرسها ؟
> 
> وهل ممكن رقم هاتفه ؟
> 
> فأنا قريب من بلده السنبلاوين فلعلى أستفيد منه لأنى لم أسمع به قبل ذلك .


أخي الفاضل:

الشيخ يقيم في " بشمس " من أعمال مركز السنبلاوين , وهو إمام وخطيب مجمع الفرقان الإسلامي بالسنبلاوين , وهو يقضي غالب نهاره بمكتبة القراءة التابعة للمسجد.

وهذا رقم هاتفه الجوال :  01002020076

وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## الفقيرإلى الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
رابط دروس ومحاضرات وخطب الشيخ أحمد جودة حفظه الله وبارك فيه
http://www.msjedhaleem.info/islam/catsmktba-172.html
وبالله التوفيق

----------

